# Tonight's smoke, Isn't life great!?



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

I needed something to pick me up tonight. I heard this afternoon that a man I know real well was killed in a construction accident this afternoon. I actually saw him yesterday afternoon. Got me to thinking how precious life is. Sooooooo, I decided to light up my favorite smoke and be greatful for the abundant life that I have been blessed with.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats why you should never save your good smokes. Enjoy them now, you never know what may happen tomorrow.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Bummer dude, that sucks. Hope that smoke helped.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Realizing that our time on earth is limited is something everyone needs to be reminded of once in a while. Hope that smoke was a good tribute to him.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your friend I hope the RASS lifted your spirts


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

So many cigars.....so little time


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hope it lifted your spirits, if even just a little...


----------



## golfcigarjunkie (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your friend Dusty.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Dustin, I am very sorry to hear about your friend. Awful, sad news.
You are right though, taking stock in the wonderful lives we have and celebrating it when you can, should be part of our experience. Cigars are a fine way to celebrate our lives. 

CD


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Amen Dusty. I'll smoke to that too brother. Sorry about your friend.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Terrible news bro. Life is too short. Thoughts are with ya


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news hope all is well


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smokes and great pics


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

mitro said:


> Thats why you should never save your good smokes. Enjoy them now, you never know what may happen tomorrow.


Now those are words to live by.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Great looking stick. happy1 hooked me up w/ a couple of those I haven't smoked one yet.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your buddy. Every so often it is good to be reminded that we're all mortal and we don't know when our time is up. Cigars are no different than money in that respect - can't take them with you. 

Can't think of a better time to enjoy some of your special stash!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. hope the smoke lifted your spirits even just a bit :mumbles:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Couldn't say it any better than all of the other BOTLs that have spoken up already. 

A cigar will certainly make you slow down and contemplate the important things - especially about how precious life is!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man
well life happens right?
im sure your friend would want you to be happy right so honor him in the best waywe can!
i will smoke one for him tonight too


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Sorry to hear about your buddy. Every so often it is good to be reminded that we're all mortal and we don't know when our time is up. Cigars are no different than money in that respect - can't take them with you.
> 
> Can't think of a better time to enjoy some of your special stash!


Well put Webby! My thoughts as well--sorry to hear bro!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry to hear about your friend. my prayers go out to the family.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man Dustin...sorry to hear that...Its amazing to think that we have no idea whats in store for us tomorrow. Your friendship obviously was something to him. Heart goes out to you.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your friend. I will be praying for you and his family. My wife and I were just talking last night as I enjoyed a Tatuaje and an ice cold brew, how you never know whether you will be here tomorrow or not or even a few hours from now. Hope your reflection time soothed your soul. Flint


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Cuban yummy,looks good bro..


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words. It never ceases to amaze me the closeness of this cigar family. You guys are great.

When things like this happen, it makes you stop and look at your own life. I have a 9 month old son (pics in my profile), a wonderful wife, and a truely blessed life. It makes me think if something should happen to me, how will life be for them. The flip side is, how would life be for me if I was to lose them? It kinda makes you appreciate the "now" much, much more. Man, my son is growing so fast, I don't want to miss any of it.

DL


----------

